# Game 3: Bulls @ Heat (11/1/09 6:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, November 1st, 2009 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god that picture of Joakim Noah is frustrating the hell out of me.

This will be a true test. Bulls have a nice young core and theyll be looking to bounce back from that spanking by Boston.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

A decent test of Beasley's D guarding Salmons. However he should be able to have his way with all of them on offense except maybe against Thomas who I expect will be guarding O'Neal.

Other than having issues containing Rose and Salmons I dont see much of a problem.

Is that guy that used to give Wade problems still there? White PG... cant recall his name


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, Hinrich is still there. 

I hope we dont put Mike at the 3 when the Bulls play Salmons at the 3. That would not be good on the defensive end.

But Luol might be a good test for Mike.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

My mistake... I had Salmons mistaken for someone else I though was traded to the Bulls.

I honestly dont see anything on their roster that scares me other than Rose and perhaps Deng if he gets hot but I'm sure Q-Rich will be guarding him.

Beasley should be able to stop Thomas but problem is Thomas can stop him too.

Wade may be in fo ra long night with Hinrich and Lyndsey Hunter guarding him


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can Lindsay guard a mop at this point?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> Can Lindsay guard a mop at this point?


If he's well rested.

In all seriousness, should be a good game. O'Neal's been good for you so far, and I'm hoping that trend doesn't continue against my Bulls - also hoping Hinrich somehow manages to keep Wade at bay (as his reputation for doing so would suggest).

Should be a good one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Good god that picture of Joakim Noah is frustrating the hell out of me.


This better?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't see how Thomas can stop Bease defensively?

I'm afraid of Salmons going off. We tend to have not so big names have big games against us :\

I think Rose will be a good test for Chalmers. I hope he can shut him down


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish Quentin Richardson or James Jones had the testicular fortitude to go James Posey on Noah or Hinrich.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Should be a good one. It'll be interesting to see if JO continues his bid for the MVP :clown:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Link guys?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Tip off is still an hour away. Clocks were pushed back an hour over here for daylight savings time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No DQ tonight. Had to see this coming after he looked pretty bad against the Pacers


> After pushing through a right shoulder strain to play in Friday's victory at Indiana, Heat shooting guard Daequan Cook confirmed Sunday that he will sit out against the Bulls and rest until the injury heals.
> 
> Cook, who had nagging shoulder injuries through each of his first two seasons in the league, re-injured his right shoulder last Thursday while doing exercises with a medicine ball in the Heat's weight room. He was initially going to sit out Friday against the Pacers, but decided to test the shoulder after a pregame workout.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer about no DQ. Maybe we'll see some JJ or Dorell tonight then?

Link at all W2M(B)?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^PM sent

Yeah, JJ is back tonight so we'll see him more.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks W2M.

Mario tends to lift his game when playing guys like Rose, so hopefully that continues. Beas should be able to outplay Tyrus (id freaking hope!). JO if he continues his great play should nullify Noah. Salmons is a concern, as is Deng.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sloppy start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The SunSports video feed is not only behind the radio, but now its own sound. The radio is ahead by at least five seconds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Radio is always ahead because of the Tv delay. Thats why I always listen to the radio at the end of games since they're almost always ahead of the TV 

Good start offensively for both teams.

Hope sun sports gets this audio issue fixed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The link is down, any others?

Interesting start. Wade on fire.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

League Pass is no longer free is it?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> League Pass is no longer free is it?


It is still free. I'm using it, but it's laggy at times. I guess all the Bulls fans are causing bandwidth issues.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley has to exploit Gibson who just came into the game. Beas has been rebounding like a madman so far this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul call on Wade. Luol was not in front of him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just doesnt work for us International people


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Well forget that. Spoo decided to take out Beasley and his 4 rebounds so there will be no exploiting of Gibson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah, for some reason I thought I found once that the TV was ahead of the radio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, dont know if I like that. Its been a constant over the games so far this season, Beas comes out at about the 4-5 minutes mark and rests til the start of the 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the nice inside shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't want Haslem shooting those technical foul shots. That's just stupid. It's not about intangibles. Free throw shooting is about statistics and the numbers say that's a dumb choice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng isnt missing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice turn around UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Heat are the only reason Deng is making 72 million a year right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice poke away bu Q-Rich leads to a Wade dunk


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> The Heat are the only reason Deng is making 72 million a year right now


So true :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty uneven start so far. Wade looks really good, but we need to get JO going a little more and slow down Deng.

Richardson can't seem to get the threes going during games, yet sinks them like crazy during warm-ups.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm watching this on league pass and the Bulls announcers are idiots. First they say Salmons needs to keep shooting to get out of his slump which is fine, then they say Q-Rich needs to be taken out of the game because he keeps missing open 3 pointers. Nevermind that they are good shots and he has 2 assists and 2 steals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D, Dorell...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice lay up Joel


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That sure looked like a charge to me. At least as much as the Wade one did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jorell has hands this season 

27-24 Bulls after 1

Deng and Salmons have 21 of the 27 points.

Gotta pick up the rebounding.

Its a ****ing home game and sun sports are having technical difficulties. Cant they get any worse?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel would not have made that last year


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Too many offensive rebounds for Chicago, but rebounding can hardly be considered a priority when you pull a guy with 4 rebounds in 7 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Deng and Salmons are killing us, as predicted.

Hopefully Wade gets some offensive help this quarter...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Deng isnt missing.


He must love the AAA


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bizarre lineup with Beasley at the 3 and Dorell at the 2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> That sure looked like a charge to me. At least as much as the Wade one did.


Yeah that was clearly a star call for Rose.

Bulls just now called for their first defensive foul 2 mins into the 2nd.

Of course that sequence is followed by a foul.

SunSports sorta fixing their sound


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Dorell


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wtf arroyo...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell nice pull up

Arroyo has taken some terrible shots and just threw a horrible pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Beasley.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nasty coast-to-coast, and1 pull up for Beas!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas full court and 1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn Beasley that was slick


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike is clearly more athletic this year.

Offensive foul for J-Ant, what'd he do? I missed it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

weak call there on joel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SunSports is truly pathetic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice shot Arroyo, finally


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice block Dorell!

Any word on why he's out there instead of Jones? Is he still having tummy-troubles?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Carlos thinking his jersey says 'WADE'

Nice rebound Beasley

Looks like Spo wants to calm Carlos down over a time out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe they just think Dorell offers more than JJ? Not sure man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I will say, even though he looked like an idiot on that quick pullup, on that turnover where Arroyo drove and threw it away Dorell was wide open under the basket but never turned his head around and Arroyo was looking to pass to him the entire time.

But Dorell is playing well since Salmons abused him on two drives.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal and layup by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is playing great. This role off the bench suites him well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is money tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers made a layup! Thank you summer workouts!

Beasley working on 8 minutes at SF. Played 7 at PF in the first quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Would like to see a few more pick and rolls with Beasley, but playing well so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is the lineup well all thought would be our starting lineup. Dont think we've seen much of it this season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think the Bulls went too long with Gibson. Thomas was really hurting us with his defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario draws the charge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2Bease!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice UD tip and Wade-Beas alley oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rio with the tear drop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-48 Heat at the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick move by Wade, but shouldnt have let Miller get wide open.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Brad Miller ruined a good quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lovin Beas' rebounding. 8 in the first half is nice, especially when UD has 7 also.

We need to get JO going in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Deng carries it right over


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way too easy for Thomas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice block by Beasley.

We look bad on offense right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas is blocking like a Beast

great rebound, nine already


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

ok, who is this guy and what have they done with Beasley?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is being a man inside despite the poor shooting night


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like JO will have an off-game. I guess you can't expect 22 and 12 every night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This isn't clear so they better leave it as a 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think that was clearly a two, but I'll take it. I guess there was no conclusive evidence, so it's the correct call.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG Wade hits all 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh man these Bulls announcers are ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice 3 Rio

Has JO been getting cortisone shots in that leg? Ive seen a bandaid there each of the past two games.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These Bulls announcers love picking on every little thing Beasley does


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Q-Rich just fouled Salmons with the tip of his thigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We look awful on offense this half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> These Bulls announcers love picking on every little thing Beasley does


Of course, they're permanently in a state of justifying their choice. They want to make themselves absolutely certain that Beasley doesn't have a chance of ever being considered an equal or better pick.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chicago isn't even guarding Richardson and Wade can't score at all this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, UD is on fire tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem's jumper is wet this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 333333

Lucky


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Qqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How many freaking 3 second calls is this team going to get


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Have the Bulls been called for a single offensive foul this game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need a vintage DWade 4th to seperate us from them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course that's the one Q hits

We can't seem to get anything going offensively this game, aside from random brilliance by Dwyane and smatterings of plays by role players. Hopefully we can start clicking later on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers....an animal.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jesus Chalmers just give it to Wade earlier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem might have a career year off the bench


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10,000 pts to Wade. Congrats!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't wait until Hinrich leaves the Bulls, what a pest


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo hits another bad shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng can do no wrong against us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Arroyo hits another bad shot


Reminds me of Jamario Moon's first few games last year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

70-69 Bulls after 3

Just a pathetic offensive 3rd quarter for Miami. 

But we're only down 1.

The bench has to pick it up now with Wade likely starting the 4th on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Luol is really annoying...

Hopefully we can lift in the 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley needs to pick up some of the offensive slack this quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Dorell


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick block by Wright after Pargo mugged Arroyo with no call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive foul drawn by UD.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL Dorell with a spectacular block and the Bulls announcer guy says "What was Beasley thinking?"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ooooh Arrrrrroyo


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Jor-El. Hand the ball off earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo playing as if its P.R vs USA


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice work by Beasley


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs so reluctant to call fouls for Beasley

Sick rebound though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They're even criticizing Beasley's free throws :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Carlos feelin it


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't get over how much this Bulls play by play guy hates Beasley, its hilarious


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> They're even criticizing Beasley's free throws :laugh:


You mean, the ones he just made? How is that done?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a horrendous pass on Beasley's repost by Dorell. Just awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JoREL and DoRELL both giving some good mins here in the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> You mean, the ones he just made? How is that done?


"Whoaaaaaa," as the ball rolls around the rim. Then, "Oh man, that looked bad when it left his hand." And the other guy, "Yeah, that one didn't look good at all."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo showing potential to carry the team offensively for stretches


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rose bails out another bad Arroyo shot with an even worse foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Those are more like Joel's hands...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> "Whoaaaaaa," as the ball rolls around the rim. Then, "Oh man, that looked bad when it left his hand." And the other guy, "Yeah, that one didn't look good at all."


LOL

JORell almost saved that play...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no 2008-2009 Joel hands


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Jor-El.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Jor-El..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas cant buy a bucket from distance tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's outside shot has been a little off so far in these 1st 3 games. Its the inside part of his game that has been good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley's jumper, how I miss thee


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And peace out Beasley in crunch time


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't believe we took out Beasley for Richardson. We lose offensive rebounding and tons of other stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, dunno bout the crunch time lineup with QRich in...

Whats with the offensive boards also? Chicago are killing it...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the big and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO and 111111


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally Wade..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bail us out Wade please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD!

Nice pass by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Has been massive tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Udominator!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JOrEL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 33333333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Huge 3 Q


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I dunno what Joel is doing in there, but HUGE block and rebound!

Q-RICH!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened to JO?

QQQQQQQQQ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We need D. Solid D.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Now I'm worried about JO, WTF happened


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JO was taken out because we were on defense apparently


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Never underestimate a contract year. Jor-El is working towards a max mid-level deal. His transformation from last year has been incredible.





He still has stone hands.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow there was no contact there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bull**** call. Joel beat Noah on the quick jump and barely touched him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again!

What a pass by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't really buy the defense thing, JO is a great shotblocker. Hope I'm wrong though and its a Spo decision.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ud!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great pass by Wade to Udonis....let's pick it up on D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis U DID IT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I don't really buy the defense thing, JO is a great shotblocker. Hope I'm wrong though and its a Spo decision.


Its probably more of a quickness issue. The Bulls have Noah and Deng at 4 and 5. They probably want more agility at the 5 so they went with Joel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not to mention JO wasnt subbed back in during free throws by the Bulls. Let's not get too worried yet, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

turnover by the bulls. heat ball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Watching the Bulls feed, you would never realize Rose is 4-15. They don't dare speak an ill word of him :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario fouled. Will shoot 2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugly game for us, but would be a nice win, nevertheless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hits both. Heat up 6 with 38 seconds left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr Clutch icing it


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario Ice


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> turnover by the bulls. heat ball.


Rose was actually out of bounds twice on that play. Craziness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Excellent D


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How about that, an off game by Wade and we did alright


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 95-87!

player of the game- UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD easily the player of the game, Wade still hasn't won one all year!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD definately POTG - he came up big all game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami's defense these 1st 3 games has been pretty damn good.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG and I are having a special. Join the 50+ win bandwagon and receive a free Wayne Simien bobblehead!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I was really impressed with the Bulls defense. They pushed our post guys completely out of the paint. Guys like JO and Beasley were having to post up 17 feet from the rim. Noah only had to stretch one arm out to contest our shooters. Hinrich and Salmons were tough on the dribble. They're a tough team to play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

3 and 0. Good day for the teams of Miami.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> I was really impressed with the Bulls defense. They pushed our post guys completely out of the paint. Guys like JO and Beasley were having to post up 17 feet from the rim. Noah only had to stretch one arm out to contest our shooters. Hinrich and Salmons were tough on the dribble. They're a tough team to play.


Agreed, they made life difficult all night, especially Noah who was fighting 2 or 3 guys by himself routinely for the rebound and keeping it alive every damn time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, UD is stamped all over this victory. I love the way Beasley and UD have rebounded together over the last two games. If we can have those two, and Jermaine do it simultaneously, oh my.

Deng was really impressive tonight. Too bad for the Bulls they'll drop him to try to pursue Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These two teams always play close games like this.

Thankfully, they dont have Gordon anymore.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Grant Long is the color analyst on the OKC broadcast right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Grant Long is the color analyst on the OKC broadcast right now


Yeah, he's been their color analyst since they moved to OKC. Before that, he worked as the Hawks color analyst.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD: "I kinda like coming off the bench"

I saw this coming. We must re-sign this man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shooting percentage we have held our opponents to so far this season

Knicks- 38% 
Pacers- 37%
Bulls- 41%

just awesome D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO took a shot to the nose. That's why he wasnt in at the end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So what did those Chicago announcers have to say in the end? Did they blame the Bulls loss on Beasley somehow? Or just ponder on acquiring Wade next offseason?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade has had many moves like that, or done all those things in the past, but that one is one of the, if not the most picture-perfect of all of those. Between the movement of all five defenders he blows by, and Wade's flashy, but effective moves going to the hoop, it's art.

P.S. Watching the Wolves/Suns game. PHX is looking pretty good. I laughed when I saw Frye in the starting line-up, but he just hit his fifth three of the game and now has 21 with a little over 2 mins to go in the 3rd. Apparently he went 6-7 another game. I guess his 3-point shooting has become a staple of their O.

As I type he hits his 6th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. And the announcer is an idiot. He just said "Well, he might be the first 6-11 guy to enter a three-point contest if he keeps going like this"

Dirk Nowitski?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dirk is 7ft tall, not 6'11 :whoknows:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That move was crazy. He literally took on their whole team and made it look easy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO's nose is broken, but he said he wont wear a mask and wont miss any time - which is good news.

Can't complain with 3-0 guys, great start to the year and exactly what we had to do. Phoenix is gonna be a fun game - hopefully we can extend the streak to 4.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Injuries!!! Noooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-0 and Wade has yet to have a Wade-like game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

So, I didn't watch the game, how much of Rose's bad play was due to Chalmers?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seemed to be more team defense than Chalmers alone. Mario did play some nice defense on Hinrich and, I think, Rose later on. 

Regarding JO, he said he's played with the nose broken before, trying a mask for a little under a quarter before throwing it away. 

Phoenix will be an interesting game. Watching them tonight, they clearly live on the three. Nash is still Nashty, Grant Hill is still riding this second (or fourth? fifth?) wind he's getting now, and Amare is rounding into form. JO's going to have to chase Frye around the perimeter, so his rim-protection may be negated. Offensively, we shouldn't struggle too much, especially if we get Cook back and Wade, Beas, and even JO and Richardson shake their funks. Defense will be crucial.

I like the way our depth is forming now. With Arroyo, Cook, Haslem, and Anthony/Magloire, we really have 4/5ths of our positions fortified, bench-wise. Alls we need is some sort of pulse at SF to really be solid.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, you guys know I am not a hater but I'm wondering... as sick as that move is... was it really a travel? Wade is so fast I can't see if his first step was before or after he grabbed the ball from the behind the back bounce...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nah no travel, 2 big changing direction steps and an awesome switch hand layin.

That move is ridiculous...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Ok, you guys know I am not a hater but I'm wondering... as sick as that move is... was it really a travel? Wade is so fast I can't see if his first step was before or after he grabbed the ball from the behind the back bounce...


Once the ball leaves your hand on a dribble you can take a million steps between the time it takes for the ball to hit the floor and bounce back up. That's why you see LeBron bounce that ball forward and run onto it in the open court. Wade bounces the ball and runs onto it and then once it returns to his hand he takes two steps and finishes. Not even close to being a travel. The Chicago announcers were even going crazy praising him after the move.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

1st game of the season i finally got to watch. Im happy we dont have to deal with Quinn as back up pg. As for Jor-El, he had a good game, i admit. Another good sign is the fact that Dwyane hasnt carried the entire team for the whole game--yet. good signs indeed. Udonis was the POTG no doubt.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I kind of feel bad for Dwyane. He scored his 10,000th point tonight and there were only 15,000 people there. Did any of the papers in Miami report that he was so close to this milestone? I just checked his twitter and it looked like he wanted people to be there too. And for all the teams to diss him in front of we choose Chicago. We really fail in Miami as a sports town sometimes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> I kind of feel bad for Dwyane. He scored his 10,000th point tonight and there were only 15,000 people there. Did any of the papers in Miami report that he was so close to this milestone? I just checked his twitter and it looked like he wanted people to be there too. And for all the teams to diss him in front of we choose Chicago. We really fail in Miami as a sports town sometimes.


He didnt seem so excited when Jackson interviewed him and asked him about that milestone.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Damn i missed the game. 

Looking at the stat sheet seems like Beasley had a rough night on offense but mad eup for it on the boards


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

And defense ! ??!?!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

From ESPN's power rankings



> Easy schedule or not, Miami impressed us almost as much in Week 1 as its more feared Florida neighbors. No one had D-Wade and his razor-thin crew sweeping their first three games by an average win margin of 14.3 ppg.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 and 0 baby! Can't hope for any more.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Chalmers' shooting was so atrocious during the pre-season I was worried he would end up getting benched in favor of Arroyo. He's shooting 75% from the field and 50% from the 3 ! The turnovers need to come down, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He was making stupid, careless turnovers on back-to-back plays, just forcing the ball all over the place. Four assists and five turnovers is not too good. He played really solid in college in terms of not turning the ball over, but then again he played a lot of off-guard. It is definitely something he needs to work on, though last night's game was exceptionally bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Last year we started 0-3. This year we start 3-0.

Last year our longest win streak was 4 games. We can tie that on Tuesday.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chalmers is doing ok. He'll pull out of this tough time. He's playing well defensively and as long as we're 3-0, he can fight his way out of these problems.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't think he's having any problems. His defense has been great and he's shooting a ridiculous 71%. In all three games, the time he spent resting on the bench the team looked like it was dehydrated and when Chalmers came back he was like a giant bottle of water. It's like night and day comparing the team when he's out and when he's in the game, but Arroyo did get hot in the third quarter last night.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Didn't he have like 5 steals against Rose? Pretty good IMO. Rose didn't do too well either offensively... is it due to Chalmers?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not all of his 4 steals were directly off of Rose. And he played a part in Rose's struggles but Rose himself was missing even easy layups. He was just off last night.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Rose is coming off that ankle injury, too


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're the only fan base that will find excuses for our players possibly playing well. Whether it be why Haslem's rebounding and defense last year were overrated, why Chalmers didn't cause Rose to have a bad game, why our team's huge improvement couldn't be due to Spoelstra, how Joel can't be complimented for helping us defensively at times... The Beasley lovers, Spoesltra haters, and Chalmers doubters on here are vicious.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> We're the only fan base that will find excuses for our players possibly playing well. Whether it be why Haslem's rebounding and defense last year were overrated, why Chalmers didn't cause Rose to have a bad game, why our team's huge improvement couldn't be due to Spoelstra, how Joel can't be complimented for helping us defensively at times... The Beasley lovers, Spoesltra haters, and Chalmers doubters on here are vicious.


All factors can be considered as to how a certain player or team performed. I dont think that necessarily diminishes their accomplishments in a game. In my last post i was happy with the way your man-crush Jor-El played. If he keeps that up, may he continue getting minutes and helping our team win.

We just take an in-depth analysis of every team we go against and think about the miss-matches, a player's health, their tendencies, the impact of home court, how a team or player are going through a great run in the season etc. This is after all a forum to discuss basketball and its intricacies in the NBA.

I wouldnt call it and excuse. We were the better team in this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you faulting a fan-base for considering variables? Seems more like a compliment.


----------

